# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENTA DE TERRENO DE 12.55 HAS. CON SIST. DE RIEGO , LUZ Y AGUA POTABLE.

## jjporta

_IDEAL PARA CUALQUIER TIPO DE PROYECTO AGRICOLA , ALMACENES , PUNTO DE DISTRIBUCION, ETC..  
DETALLE A CONTINUACIÓN:_  *Cuenta con títulos de propiedad.*   1.- Cuenta son servicio de luz eléctrica, conexión hecha hacia la casa pequeña que se tiene en el campo, en la cual la habita una familia pequeña que se encarga del cuidado del mismo.   2.- tiene 3 fuentes de agua:   a) Del proyecto chavimochic ( se compra )  b) Del puquio ( llega cada 15 dias aprox. )  c) Del pozo abierto de agua de subsuelo.   3.- Cuenta con conexión de agua potable.   4.- Cuenta con un reservorio de cemento ubicado al costado del pozo abierto de agua.   5.- Fronteras:     a) Por la parte frontal y principal del terreno se encuentra la carretera llamada Buensvista - San Carlos, que es un camino de tierra compactada.   b) Por la parte izquierda colinda con el rio Huamanzaña, que se activa los meses de lluvia de la sierra ( durante 3 meses al año)   c) Por la parte derecha , después de un tajo abierto de dren, colinda  con otro campo.   d) Por la parte posterior, colinda con otro campo.   6.- Tiene instalado un sistema de riego por goteo para 08 hectáreas , el sistema fue usado para siembra de esparrago verde.   7.- Ubicación:   Su dirección es: San Carlos Alto, Lateral 4 S/N, Chao - Viru , aun 1km prox. del pueblo Buenavista. y a 6Km. aprox de la Panamericana Sur.   8.- Accesos:   Tiene mas de 3 accesos desde la panamericana sur, pero hay uno que es la carretera principal y acompaña el canal de chavimochic hasta un punto donde conecta con la carretera Buenavista - San carlos y se desvía hacia el terreno. * 
Interesados contactar a :   
e_mail: jjportaperu@gmail.com  / jbazana.tr@gmail.com 
Movil: claro 949 703054 / rpm # 990 306903 * Temas similares: Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce venta de terreno

----------

